# my snow plow pump is dead



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi please help
I try to get ready for snow plowing season in Chicago and i put up my snow plow on the truck hooked it up and nothing my pump doesn't work makes a clicking noise but doesn't do any thing what could be wrong, i have 6 years western snow plow. It was working fine last year.Please help


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Check and doubble check your grounds!!!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Did you plug in the power?
fuses?
fluid?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

SnoFarmer;605585 said:


> Did you plug in the power?
> fuses?
> *fluid*?


Would that be the blinker fluid level?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol But I do wonder about guys that ask urgent first question them just disappear?
You'd think they would stick around a few minutes?


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes i checked the connection, fuses, didn't check for fluids, you thing it could be low fluids?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Yea, Fluids thats it!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Seriously though, it sounds like you have an issue with your ground. Do you hear any noise coming from the motor or just the solenoid?


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks.ussmileyflag


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ivans snow plow;605752 said:


> Yes i checked the connection, fuses, didn't check for fluids, you thing it could be low fluids?


 Hey your back.. sorry about the comment it's just that time of year.
Things get crazy...

It could be the fluid.
The clicking is proudly the solenoid opening.

The pump motor is not turning right? Or is it?
If not.
Did you fallow the leads from your electric motor to the solenoid then on to the battery?


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

i hear low clocking sound, you thing if its no ground i would still hear clicking sound?


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

whats selenoids?


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

i mean solenoids


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ivans snow plow;605771 said:


> i hear low clocking sound, you thing if its no ground i would still hear clicking sound?


The solenoid could be working fine.
(we'll take a look at that if everything else is o.k.)
Take a look at the rest of the power leads.

If you fallow the+ power lead from your battery the first stop is the solenoid, It looks like an old starter solenoid.

The other solenoids control functions like up down and side to side.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Yea, if you are getting power to the solenoid it will make a clicking sound only, if it has a bad ground to the pump, with out the ground it will not complete the circuit thus your plow will do absolutely nothing. Take a jumper wire from your batt. neg post and go directly to your pump ground at the pump and see if you can get it to move then.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Then if that does not work try it with the +pos lead to the + post on the plow if is spins now you may need to replace the solenoid.


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks i will do that and let you know, also what kind of fluids i should use and how is the best way to change it?


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

i have western snow plow


----------



## iowaplowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

Mine did the same thing ... $11.00 for a new solenoid, takes 5 minutes (not including finding the right wrench). Good idea to buy TWO of them ... these can go with no warning, and you don't want to be in the middle of a storm run (with LOTS of money to make) and have it go out when the parts store is closed.


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok i ran jumper cable directly from battery to the pump + to +, -to - pump makes kicking noise, pump works fine right? but when i connect cables it doesn't do anything so you think it's the solenoid?

thanks


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

ivans snow plow;607168 said:


> Ok i ran jumper cable directly from battery to the pump + to +, -to - pump makes kicking noise, pump works fine right? but when i connect cables it doesn't do anything so you think it's the solenoid?
> 
> thanks


If you can't hear the pump actually turning vs. only making a noise, I would assume the motors brushes have gone bad.


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

ok but how come when i make connection from plow to truck it doesn't work, works only if i run cables directly from battery, and pumps is spinning. Then the solenoids is bad right?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

ivans snow plow;607191 said:


> ok but how come when i make connection from plow to truck it doesn't work, works only if i run cables directly from battery, and pumps is spinning. Then the solenoids is bad right?


in that case, Yes go get a new solenoid they are about $20.00 cheap fix


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

ivans snow plow;607191 said:


> ok but how come when i make connection from plow to truck it doesn't work, works only if i run cables directly from battery, and pumps is spinning. Then the solenoids is bad right?


Because when you hit the switch/lever on the controller, it engages the solenoid. If the solenoid is bad it will just click and not send power out to the pump motor.


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks guys, solenoid is on order i should have it tomorrow. I will let you know, also solenoid looks very old and rusted hopefully thats the problem bad solenoid.

thanks and have a good day


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

I am positive that is your problem!!!! good luck!!!


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks i'll need that winter is comming!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

You might want to pick up two in case you have one fail at 3 am. Kind of hard to find one that early in the morning!!!!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Definitely the Solenoid! You can actually hit the thing with a hammer on the power terminal and it may work for a bit too. But I would highly recommend just replacing it.


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi guys it's me again with dead plow. Listen to this.... every body was telling me that solenoid was bad I thought it was too,becouse i checked every wire for bad connection so I ordered a new solenoid put it in, and same thing no power to the plow. I got crazy trying to figure out what's going on. And stupid me earlier this year I replaced alternator and new battery and some how ground wire from solenoid was not connected to the negative on the battery when I put in new battery so I connect it to the battery and now I works like new I thing solenoid was good but new one will not hurt. Thanks guys for your help talk to you later.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

lmao....it's always the little details that bite you in the a**! Well, atleast you got a refresher coarse on how to change them out.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

ivans snow plow;608238 said:


> Hi guys it's me again with dead plow. Listen to this.... every body was telling me that solenoid was bad I thought it was too,becouse i checked every wire for bad connection so I ordered a new solenoid put it in, and same thing no power to the plow. I got crazy trying to figure out what's going on. And stupid me earlier this year I replaced alternator and new battery and some how ground wire from solenoid was not connected to the negative on the battery when I put in new battery so I connect it to the battery and now I works like new I thing solenoid was good but new one will not hurt. Thanks guys for your help talk to you later.


*See post # 2!!!!!* Some times the little things come back to bite you in the but!!!!


----------

